# snowboarding exercises and training



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> I went snowboarding for the first time last weekend and man did I learn that snowboarding is a full body workout!
> 
> So what are some good exercises and training to help your snowboarding abilities.
> 
> ...


My year round regiment is lots of time on my feet. I work in a warehouse so I'm always on the go. I disc golf a TON in the summer so get exercise that way. I spend very little time off my feet. Thanks to this, I don't get half the fatigue others seem to. I've been out 3 out of 4 days before and I barely feel the difference from a regular work night. I'd say work more on endurance training. Lower the difficulty on the stair-master and make it an hour or longer. I'm surprised that you'd feel fatigue if you're used to biking 15 miles at a time.

It might just be that you're utilizing muscles that haven't been worked out much from your other activities. See how it is after your next couple of trips out. Keep at it.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I think that the secret to being fit for snowboarding or any activity is to exercise in a constant steady pattern. I've been doing 30 minutes of aerobic exercise on a stationary Cyclops bicycle and I can honestly say that I feel much better snowboarding. I exercise every other day as not to burn myself out too much.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Another thing to note is that usually after anyone's first time, they feel like you. There are new muscles being used, and it gets better after each time. I went yesterday which was my 5th time this season and my quads and calves are still a little sore. 

Id say core exercises will help a lot, getting that tight will be good. I mountain bike as well and that definitely helps the legs a ton.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

You're going to feel sore after taking up just about any new activity (except maybe for paintballing -- heh heh) or any activity you don't do frequently. During the other seasons I ride a singlespeed mountain bike, trail run, lift weights, play tennis, and go hiking. I generally stay active all year 'round so when I start snowboarding I don't get too sore but really nothing is quite as specific for snowboarding as actual snowboarding. If you don't have easy access to a ski area then before an upcoming trip you could at least work on leg strength and core, but you're still probably going to get sore.

I've logged 22 days this season and after a full day my legs feel achy (a good achy) but at least they're not painful to the touch the following day or two.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

I started lifting seriously over the summer, and only reason I did legs was for snowboarding. Squats, Leg Press, and lunges helped a lot in my leg power and endurance. You will feel a type of command in your riding that you have never before if you prepare your legs.


----------



## AMessy (Nov 17, 2010)

I do the core exercises in the link below after my normal workouts during the riding season. 

Snowboard Workout presented by Pro Ride Whistler

Seems to help with my flexibility if nothing else.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Koofy Smacker said:


> I started lifting seriously over the summer, and only reason I did legs was for snowboarding. Squats, Leg Press, and lunges helped a lot in my leg power and endurance. You will feel a type of command in your riding that you have never before if you prepare your legs.


Yes - I had that thought as well - leg presses should help give me better strength and control while snowboarding.

I can ride 15 miles on my mountain bike but snowboarding requires deeper knee bends.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

AMessy said:


> I do the core exercises in the link below after my normal workouts during the riding season.
> 
> Snowboard Workout presented by Pro Ride Whistler
> 
> Seems to help with my flexibility if nothing else.


Thanks AMessy!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I haven't tried it in earnest yet, but I bet yoga would help a ton.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I haven't tried it in earnest yet, but I bet yoga would help a ton.


snowboarding = rad
yoga = lame


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> snowboarding = rad
> yoga = lame


Ha! Yeah, yoga for it's own sake is kinda dumb. I could see it as a means to an end though (flexibility, coordination, balance, hot poo-tah).


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont do anything to extreme. I skate a lot.. Its expected to be sore after your first time. Usually after a full day of boarding I feel worn out but not sore.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing prepares your body better for snowboarding than snowboarding


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

fatboyj711 said:


> Nothing prepares your body better for snowboarding than snowboarding


Yes but not too many options for snowboarding in Dallas hahaha.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Yes - I had that thought as well - leg presses should help give me better strength and control while snowboarding.
> 
> I can ride 15 miles on my mountain bike but snowboarding requires deeper knee bends.


It's insane, how much stronger you feel, especially later in the day. You will stomp more things with authority, and be able to ride longer. Obviously, there are going to be smaller muscles not as concentrated on while lifting that will be sore from riding, but to overall become a better rider, lifting your legs can help an enormous amount.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

fatboyj711 said:


> Nothing prepares your body better for snowboarding than snowboarding


I partially disagree with this statement. The reason being the snowboard strapped to your legs remains the same weight over the whole season. The more you ride, the better your endurance will become, but you will not have significant gains in strength. That is why when you lift, you actually build muscle because the added weight will cause your muscles to keep ripping and repairing. The gains in strength will help everything about your riding. Your explosiveness, ability to press a board, carving, height of ollie-ing. Just about everything physical in one's riding will become better if they are stronger. Obviously, this doesn't apply to the technical aspects like learning to ride and tricks that comes from experience. However, if you put two identical people, who ride the same number of days, and one trains over the other, I guarentee you the person who lifts legs is going to be a better rider, while being less prone to injury. It's just common sense.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Stopping smoking will instanty give you 20 percent more stamina.

Else: Action sports in general are great in the summer. Go wake, kite boarding, skating or skate boarding, mountain biking. You could also strap 10 pounds in your backpack and go running up and down some hills through the trees all baddass like.

Or sex. Lots and lots of sex.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I do alot of mountain biking in the spring summer and fall. On top of that I weight lift. I don't like the leg press though. It does nothing for your core...a much better exercse is the dead lift...it works the whole body together...like the way you use it.

I also rock climb (mainly inside) hike, and backpack. I site at work all day so when I leave I am done with sitting for the day.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Stopping smoking will instanty give you 20 percent more stamina.
> 
> Else: Action sports in general are great in the summer. Go wake, kite boarding, skating or skate boarding, mountain biking. You could also strap 10 pounds in your backpack and go running up and down some hills through the trees all baddass like.
> 
> Or sex. Lots and lots of sex.


Yes - I forgot about hill running. I used to do that when I was training for cross-country in high school.

It's a fantastic full-body excercise and some of the dividends should be transferrable to snowboarding in part because you are maneuvering on a hill.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jumping up and down, plyometric exercises


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You want to get in shape for snowboarding? Go snowboarding...A lot. Problem solved.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

The problem is he can't. He lives in Texas. He wants to try to cut down on the soreness, so when he does go, he will be able to ride longer. I will be doing the same thing next year when I go to Park City. The mountains in PA won't compare to the length of the trails out in Utah, nor will I be used to snowboarding through powdaaa, so I want to become as prepared as possible to make my trip as best as possible.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Koofy Smacker said:


> The problem is he can't. He lives in Texas. He wants to try to cut down on the soreness, so when he does go, he will be able to ride longer. I will be doing the same thing next year when I go to Park City. The mountains in PA won't compare to the length of the trails out in Utah, nor will I be used to snowboarding through powdaaa, so I want to become as prepared as possible to make my trip as best as possible.


In that case...start a 3 day a week program of jump squats, lunges, side crunches, leg raises, and close grip push-ups (you'll need to strengthen your tri's for getting up after falling/sitting). Start with 2 sets of 12 and progress to 3 sets of 12. Also start taking creatine daily, a month before you go, it'll give you the muscle stamina required for long hard days of riding.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

On the day of snowboarding try Sportlegs.

SportLegs - Welcome


----------

